# Socializing kittens from a stray mother.



## natzsm (May 1, 2009)

I have been feeding a feral queen for three years now. She was living in the compound when we moved in and found her very helpful as she kept the place rodent free.

She has given birth three times. She had three kittens during her first pregnancy but all died. She had another three kittens during her second pregnancy. I managed to give away two of them and keep one for myself which I had spayed when the kitten was six months old. All the three kittens were very difficult to catch and even up to now, the third one which I kept, although a bit sociable in a sense that you could pick her up and pet her at times is still very jumpy and does not really fully trust humans. She also hates it when I massage her with her flea treatent and would claw her way to freedom.

She gave birth again to another three kittens on her third pregnancy but it seems that mother cat is now getting to trust me that after a week after giving birth she actually transfered her kittens very near my sleeping quarters. I put the kitttens in a big box where she continued to nurse her kittens. I have practically seen the kittens grow up and they are now seven weeks old. I am able to hold and even play with them even in the presence of mother cat who also allows me to pet her.

Because all of them now trust me, Last week, when the kittens were six weeks old and already eating solid food, I used them (the kittens) to "trap" mother cat in a cage so that I could bring her to the VET to get spayed. 

The kittens are getting to be very affectionate and just love all the attention I am giving them and have been eating both solid food and a supplemental cat milk substitute while their mother has fast recovered. 

I was wondering if it would be advisable to associate the two new kittens with the mother cat and the other older kitten from the second pregnancy who are both not totally home cats?

As of now, the two new kittens are just a few days short of purring on my lap. I am afraid that all the hard work I have put in to transforming them into home cats will be wasted if I let them go with the two other cats that I actually refer to as "stray" or "slightly feral".


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

natzsm said:


> I used them (the kittens) to "trap" mother cat in a cage so that I could bring her to the VET to get spayed. .....I am afraid that all the hard work I have put in to transforming them into home cats will be wasted if I let them go with the two other cats that I actually refer to as "stray" or "slightly feral".


First off....THANK YOU for getting her spayed. 3 litters is more than enough! Poor girl...I'm sure she'll appreciate the spay. One less thing to stress over!

As for the babies, it is possible they might pick up the behavior of the other cats, but they may be a calming effect on the mom, who sees her kittens trusting you. May entice her to trust you, too. Hard to say what the result will be. Perhaps you can let them interact, but also spend quality time with the kittens separately to reinforce trust-training and keep them on the track to being loving/trusting housecats.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I agree, I think both sets of cats will pick-up-on and exchange behavior experiences with each other. 
The friendly kittens may revert back to a bit of wildness, but should easily be won back if you've already conditioned them to expect awesome food treats and wonderful lovies and petting from you. Then, the less friendly cats could observe the kittens being trusting and it could encourage them to approach you for some of that Goodness, too.
Use your judgement and if it doesn't seem to work well, seperate them so you can keep the kittens working towards being well-socialized to people and work with the other cats at a different pace.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

From my experience do not let the kittens around cats that are semi feral or feral. I would suggest to make them indoor only cats. Any adult cat indoors will show them the ropes and teach them kitty manners plus humans are great companions to be around!!

If they are exposed to feral responses they will react in like manner. What feral and semi feral cats react to and show fear of they will pick up on that is why I wouldnt suggest for them to be exposed to their behavior and what they think isnt safe. Its wonderful that you got the momma kitty spayed. Ive seen alot of semi ferals thrive and begin to trust when they arent driven by their in heat seasons. Its so great what your doing to care for these cats.


----------

